# Random BBQ Pictures



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Just Fired Up:










Couple of Drunk Chickens and a Pork Loin:










Sausage (stuffed fresh at the store, cooked on the hot side of the smoker and then held in the vertical):










Another loin with brisket:










Sliced Pork Loin:










Pulled Brisket Sandwiches:










I have also tried jerky, chicken wings, and eye of round. Still trying to get the smoker figured out but most everything is edible.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I should have mentioned that the pit is a Tejas I got from The Grill Doctor in Dallas. They bring them in so I saved the shipping over getting a different brand delivered. If you look at The Grill Doctor's website ignore the prices as they have not updated in a long time.

I managed to pick up the pit before the latest price increase. With steel going up so are the pits. I probably got more than I needed but what else is new.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Good looking grub and a great set up!


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Good lookin pit and grub.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks. I need a lot more practice -- guess I should start getting more exercise.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Did you get a discount on that one chicken Charles? Looks like it was missing a wing  The food looks awesome. I've never smoked a pork loin before. How long did it take to cook?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

The chicken was coming apart as I tried to rotate it to keep the skin crisp!

The loins take four hours or so. I take them to 150 degrees and then pull them off and put them in foil for a bit.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Mr. Helm, have you tried the Hi Mountain Jerky Seasonings from Academy. My dad just started making it using his upright side of his pit (Pitts and Spitts) and it is unbelievable. The garlic and pepper seasoning is awesome when used with pecan wood. He tried using mesquite and it was a little too smoky.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. I will have to look into it.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

That looks awesome, Charles! Makes me hungry.

.. and ahem ... *Did you get a discount on that one chicken Charles? Looks like it was missing a wing *

and, you know, in the cyber world, Haute .. that you ate that wing, cause it looked so incredible.

I'll share my napkin with ya. It was so tasty.

ha!


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

Is that pit made by Klose Pits, off of 34th street close to Oak Forrest?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

frenzyfinder said:


> Is that pit made by Klose Pits, off of 34th street close to Oak Forrest?


No, it is a Tejas. I was able to buy it locally and save quite a bot on freight versus shipping one from Houston.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Here are some of mine


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Stupid question here. Why do you run wire through your meat? To pull it out easier?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

RubenZamora said:


> Stupid question here. Why do you run wire through your meat? To pull it out easier?


They are temperature probes for thermometers. Easier to tell how done it is.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

manintheboat said:


> Here are some of mine


Looks tasty. I need to fire up the pit again real soon. Screwed up and did not pick up briskets the last time they were on sale because I was cooking a big one that weekend (15 pounds...).


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Here's a few of mine, lick your lips and enjoy!










pork butts for my wifes Christmas Party










Fatty W/ pablanos, red peppers and cheese










My favorite










My wifes favorite










One more Fatty


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Now I'm hungry again -- great-looking grub.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

good lucking food there Roger!!!


----------



## Walkhome (Aug 4, 2007)

*This one was interesting*

My buddy decided it would be a great idea to try to stuff a chicken with a pound of bacon, and then wrap it with a pound of bacon. 
While it looked like a million dollars when it came off the smoker, it left something to be desired.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Walkhome said:


> My buddy decided it would be a great idea to try to stuff a chicken with a pound of bacon, and then wrap it with a pound of bacon.
> While it looked like a million dollars when it came off the smoker, it left something to be desired.


Man as much as I like Baccon that in way looks nasty. I feel my heart wanting to EXPLODE lol


----------



## Walkhome (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah, I don't think I'd let him ruin a chicken like that again. 

Oh, and I forgot to mention that he threw in a cream cheese stuffed jalapeno in the middle of the 1 lb of bacon. 

My cholesterol jumped just looking at it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The bacon works awesome on Wood Ducks. They are stuffed with onion, celery and apple slices.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

here is a little more


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Dang. I just ate and you are trying to make me hungry again.

Good-looking food. Well, except for the bacon-stuffed, bacon-wrapped chicken.


----------



## Walkhome (Aug 4, 2007)

*Here here*

I think it was the bacon stuffing that put the stank on that bird. Wrapping sure did look pretty, and the outside layers were pretty dang good. Inside...not so much.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Charles, your pork tenderloin looks nice and juicy. Too many people smoke pork until it is so dry you have to drown it in sauce to eat it. Any meat that is not moist from the smoker is ruined.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Charles, your pork tenderloin looks nice and juicy. Too many people smoke pork until it is so dry you have to drown it in sauce to eat it. Any meat that is not moist from the smoker is ruined.


I can see how it would be easy to dry one out but they just do not need to stay on the pit that long to get done. My wife would rather have one than a brisket, but maybe that is because I am still working on a better brisket!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

good looking pit and great looking chicken. makes me hungry for smoked chicken! (and chicken salad the week after!).


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

self explanatory


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

MarshJr. said:


> self explanatory


Looks pretty tasty. I have not done Ke-babs in several months.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

after seeing a post on this thread...i decided to make my own fatty..
first one is stuffed with cheese, onion, peppers, mushrooms....second is chili, cheese and onions


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Man that looks good. And I just ate!


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks mighty good for the first go round.


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

A few from Labor Day!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

GulfCoast02 said:


> A few from Labor Day!!


That looks like a very serious pit. Nice groceries too.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey Marsh did one come out better then the other?


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

GC2, are you smoke'n or grillin? Thats some good look'n meat.


----------



## WBHB (May 26, 2004)

Fajita's on Sunday evening...


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I felt healthier eating the veggie and cheese, but the chili one was suprisingly better, I think because it made it juicier inside



Shin-Diggin said:


> Hey Marsh did one come out better then the other?


----------

